# Scrap



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Someone gave me a bin of tools. And this stuff was in it.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

:lol:

You literally have 50 cents worth of scrap there. :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Someone gave me a bin of tools. And this stuff was in it.


And now, these images will be stored forever on the interwebs. The future _has_ arrived.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

xaH said:


> :lol:
> 
> You literally have 50 cents worth of scrap there. :laughing:


Idc. It's going in the 55 gal drum with the rest of the stranded copper. But 'twas free


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Joe, 

do you enjoy getting rid of other people's trash for them?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

:whistling2::whistling2:One man's junk is another man's treasure.............. I'd like to send you a whole pile of stuff like that!!!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wendon said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:One man's junk is another man's treasure.............. I'd like to send you a whole pile of stuff like that!!!


I like free copper. Pays for my other ****


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't see any Carlon blue or UF cable, so it MUST be OK. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I don't see any Carlon blue or UF cable, so it MUST be OK. :laughing:


That's thats all in my truck!


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> I like free copper. Pays for my other ****


I hope you don't mind that this load is not going to pay for anything. :jester:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I still don't collect scrap copper and aluminum. I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I use to throw out small scraps too, now I keep a barrel at my shop, I throw small copper scrap, mostly sheathed cable 12-2 Romex and MC,. I compact it down and when I can't fit no more in it. I usually get 150-200$ at scrap yard.

Barrel fills up quick especially when I do a lot of panel cut in's

found money....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You must be the easiest person in the world to shop for at Christmas: _ "Joe, we could've afford an Xbox, so instead we got you this broken toaster that the Hendersons were throwing out."_ :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

My last pile of scrap (aluminum and copper) was about $1,900 that I took in.. Took about half a day to load and take in.. I don't sort it or strip the insulation off.. I know I'd get more for clean, but it isn't worth my time to do it...


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> You must be the easiest person in the world to shop for at Christmas: _"Joe, we could've afford an Xbox, so instead we got you this broken toaster that the Hendersons were throwing out."_ :laughing: :thumbsup:


:lol::lol: You really should have been a comedian. :thumbup:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

glen1971 said:


> My last pile of scrap (aluminum and copper) was about $1,900 that I took in.. Took about half a day to load and take in.. I don't sort it or strip the insulation off.. I know I'd get more for clean, but it isn't worth my time to do it...


I also make a pile of scrap and take it in, once it's enough to fill the truck. 
Wire, AC,, even cat 5.
Not worth my time to strip it.
I have a load of scrap pipe ready to load up. See if that is worth the effort?
It's all found money:thumbup:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

wcord said:


> I have a load of scrap pipe ready to load up. See if that is worth the effort?
> It's all found money:thumbup:


EMT and GRC would not be worth it... Aluminum rigid would definately be worth it...


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Big whoop. We provide better materials to church groups that wire homes down over the border. And they are not too fussy down there. Still, if that's a goldmine to you, enjoy.

I took in two loads of small stuff my son had been collecting over the past couple years. It is supposed to go back to the shop, the foremen do not want the hassle. 2300 and 2200 respectively. I got the 1099, or whatever the form is, and had to declare it on my taxes. I made him pay my fuel and time - plus lunch. For the two 2-hour round trips. And to think I told him it was a big waste of time to collect it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Joe if you save all your ripout and cables from rewing, fill a few contractor trash bags with all your scrap. You will get $100 to $200 dollars depending on the wieght. I do this with romex.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Joe if you save all your ripout and cables from rewing, fill a few contractor trash bags with all your scrap. You will get $100 to $200 dollars depending on the wieght. I do this with romex.


I use the big grey trash barrels


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

stripping isnt worth the time???
cleaned and stripped wire can bring in almost 3 times the price of unstripped.

salvaging scrap has paid for a lot of new equipment and occasionally a few beers as well:laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> stripping isnt worth the time???


 Yeah, I also find that hard to believe. I mean, I know a girl who says that stripping paid her way through college.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I never understand when electricians say "I can't be bothered to save copper" like it's below them. We should all do it. Is throwing metal in a land fill a better idea?
Maybe it's a Canadian thing but we recycle everything. I recycle cardboard and glass for free, why would I not save every piece of copper, throw it in a bin in the garage or shop. Then on a rainy day, bring it to the drive through, super convenient scrap yard for $$$?:blink: 
Most of my scrap doesn't get stripped but the point is it ends up being recycled not thrown in a land fill


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

eddy current said:


> I never understand when electricians say "I can't be bothered to save copper" like it's below them. We should all do it. Is throwing metal in a land fill a better idea?
> Maybe it's a Canadian thing but we recycle everything. I recycle cardboard and glass for free, why would I not save every piece of copper, throw it in a bin in the garage or shop. Then on a rainy day, bring it to the drive through, super convenient scrap yard for $$$?:blink:
> Most of my scrap doesn't get stripped but the point is it ends up being recycled not thrown in a land fill


good for you buddy but this is merica and we be throwing out all sorts of good chit.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been saving scrap wire for 2 years. It will pay for me a ( new to me ) work vehicle in August 2013

We had a scrap yard that was paying $ 3.65 a pound for stripped copper wire


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

heavysparky said:


> I have been saving scrap wire for 2 years. It will pay for me a ( new to me ) work vehicle in August 2013
> 
> We had a scrap yard that was paying $ 3.65 a pound for stripped copper wire


$3.65/lb is pretty close to the price of cleaned & stripped copper here, but I never get that price. I honestly dont have the time to strip copper anymore unless its a big mound of 500. Anything and everything else just gets thrown in a bin.

Did somebody say scrap metal to save the Earth? Pffft! Forget that. Free money is free money is free money. I dont know how any electrician can say he doesn't scrap wire, absolute craziness! When your kids shoes and clothes start growing on trees, and the mortgage can be paid by good looks & a witty joke, I will then gladly stop scrapping. 

Until then.....free money free money free money.....


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Friday night I strip all the wire I have collected that week. It gives me something to do while waiting on the laundry to wash.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

MHElectric said:


> When......the mortgage can be paid by good looks & a witty joke, I will then gladly stop scrapping.


Some of us have seen you, and heard your jokes. Better keep collecting scrap....LOL!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> Some of us have seen you, and heard your jokes. Better keep collecting scrap....LOL!


 ....


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I save all scrap metal and scrap it once or twice a year. End up with about $3k - $4k a year. Not too bad for trash.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

eddy current said:


> I never understand when electricians say "I can't be bothered to save copper" like it's below them. We should all do it. Is throwing metal in a land fill a better idea?
> Maybe it's a Canadian thing but we recycle everything. I recycle cardboard and glass for free, why would I not save every piece of copper, throw it in a bin in the garage or shop. Then on a rainy day, bring it to the drive through, super convenient scrap yard for $$$?:blink:
> Most of my scrap doesn't get stripped but the point is it ends up being recycled not thrown in a land fill


Canadians will recycle anything.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4nb4L-DxfA


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

eddy current said:


> I never understand when electricians say "I can't be bothered to save copper" like it's below them. We should all do it. Is throwing metal in a land fill a better idea?
> Maybe it's a Canadian thing but we recycle everything. I recycle cardboard and glass for free, why would I not save every piece of copper, throw it in a bin in the garage or shop. Then on a rainy day, bring it to the drive through, super convenient scrap yard for $$$?:blink:
> Most of my scrap doesn't get stripped but the point is it ends up being recycled not thrown in a land fill


im usually at Triple M 2 times a month!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I pick up every scrap piece of copper I can find. Even the stuff that gets cut off when people are trimming out plugs & switches. Solid, stranded, whatever. This is what I do with it:






I also keep scrap aluminum, including MC cable sheath and cast light fixture housings. I also keep old dead HID ballast transformers and other breakage-type stuff. I just collect all that crap until I have enough to fill up my pickup and then haul an entire load in. Earlier this year we were installing some new pole lights at a fast food restaurant and they asked us if we could remove 3 old aluminum flag poles as long as we had all the equipment there. So we did, and they asked if we could take them away, so I told them, "Sure. Can I cut them into pieces and scrap them?" And the owner said, "Be my guest!" So I did.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I collect a huge pile of scrap, fill my truck and my buddies, head out to his hunting land and burn it all, stripped copper and top dollar for it too.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Brought in 4 barrels of scrap romex today. Extra $300 cash for vacation.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you guys strip the cables? 

I just did a job gutting an old pizza shop. I have probably 4-500lbs of copper inside BX and teck cables.. should I bother stripping it? 

I was just going to let the labourers have their way with it.. but I remember all you guys saying how much money you make off the stuff, so I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Do you guys strip the cables?
> 
> I just did a job gutting an old pizza shop. I have probably 4-500lbs of copper inside BX and teck cables.. should I bother stripping it?
> 
> I was just going to let the labourers have their way with it.. but I remember all you guys saying how much money you make off the stuff, so I'm giving it a shot.


Mc or bx I don't bother with. Just scrap it whole


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Mc or bx I don't bother with. Just scrap it whole


Awesome! That's what I wanted to hear. 

Should I call around to get the best price, or do places pretty much all have the same pricing?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

call around. their not all the same and dont all have the same rules:thumbsup:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Guy that worked at a place, early 70's) with a machine shop asked if he could empty the trash cans and keep the shavings. Sure, everybody laughed.

One day at the clock line somebody asked what he got for yesterdays load.

He pulled out a $700 check for all the titanium, Hastelloy C , SS shavings and the boss heard about it.

Next day the company started recycling it.:whistling2:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Guess he wasn't as smart as he first appeared.

Should have lied and said $50.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just burn it then rinse with vinegar


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

that sounds expensive and troublesome:001_huh:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Got $310 for somewhere around 300lbs of BX and AC.. probably took an extra hour of work to collect it all and an extra hour to go to the scrap yard. That's definitely more than I pay myself per hour.. might be worth while from now on.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

FastFokker said:


> Got $310 for somewhere around 300lbs of BX and AC.. probably took an extra hour of work to collect it all and an extra hour to go to the scrap yard. That's definitely more than I pay myself per hour.. might be worth while from now on.


And you thought we were wasting our time.... See all it takes is to try it!


----------



## pjames (Aug 20, 2013)

That's metal scrap, but its hardly worth anything. If you wish to make money, wait till you have a good amount of metal, which a scrap yard dealer will readily accept. Because the more you have, the higher they'll pay! Once you have enough metal, contact the scrap yard dealers and negotiate a deal with them. SIMS usually offers a good deal on metal scrap, so find out if there's one in your town. Find out about the scrap metal processing service from SIMS by looking up http://us.simsmm.com/Services.


----------

